# how many bags



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

how many bags of substrate should i put into a new 80g planted tank? is there some equation i should use?

thanks.


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.plantedtank.net/substratecalculator.html


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet. thanks.


----------

